# Tiger Barb need help ASAP.



## ardeepapa (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys! Well i just bought 5 Tiger Barbs from Petsmart yesterday. My tank has been cycling for 3 months now when i added them. Is it normal for the Tiger Barbs to stay in the bottom of the tank all the time since they are still getting used to the environment or is there something wrong? Also, is it normal for them not to eat for awhile? Thanks and id appreciate some answers. Also, it is a 20 gallon long tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like they're stressed out. Mine dart all over the tank until I do a water change - then they stick around the bottom of the tank until I'm done.

However, they shouldn't stay there for long. They are typically playful and active. 

Do you have plants, rocks, or caves where they can fee secure until they get used to the tank? 

Are there any other fish in the tank that they are intimidated by? 

What are your water params. (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph)?


----------



## ardeepapa (Nov 11, 2009)

I added artificial plants on the outer side of the tank so they have more space to swim in the middle. They are the only fish in the aquarium and my water params are dead perfect.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

They can well be stressed from the move. Give them some ~48hrs, but then they really should act normal/ active/ eating all that...if not something is off in your tank.


----------



## ardeepapa (Nov 11, 2009)

Alright, ill do that. Hey, thanks for the big help and ill let you know maybe by tmrw night if they are active and normal. Thanks again!


----------



## ardeepapa (Nov 11, 2009)

One more thing, could it be the air bubble machine that could stress them out because mine is pretty noisy.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

If you have a nice flow out of your filter it should be enough surface agitation and your air stone/bubble machine might not even be necessary. 

However, you can always bend the air tube a little until you get the flow of bubbles that you want and tie it off with a twist tie. Some even come with a button to decrease or add the amount of bubbles.


----------



## ardeepapa (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh alright, Ill try without the air stone for a month and see how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

How are they doing this AM?


----------



## ardeepapa (Nov 11, 2009)

They are still in the bottom and moves around occasionally. For the feeding, they wont reach for it on the top so i pour the food where the filter could bring it down and thats the only way they will eat.


----------

